# The itsy bitsy spider..



## crimbfighter (Jul 9, 2015)

Truly, itsy bitsy.. This little one was only about 1 to 1.5mm across. Even at 1.6:1, I still had to crop nearly 100%..


----------



## snowbear (Jul 9, 2015)

Thems the kind that goes up ya nose when ya sleep an makes a suffocatin web.

Nice shot - love the bg color.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 9, 2015)

snowbear said:


> Thems the kind that goes up ya nose when ya sleep an makes a suffocatin web.
> 
> Nice shot - love the bg color.



Great, now I'm gonna be thinking about that when I'm trying to sleep... 

And thanks!


----------



## snowbear (Jul 9, 2015)

Anytime - glad to help.


----------



## JamesScott86 (Jul 10, 2015)

Good one, I liked it.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 10, 2015)

JamesScott86 said:


> Good one, I liked it.


Thanks!


----------



## knswee (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice shot.

ken


----------



## HL45 (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice Crab Spider


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice shot!!! I haven't seen one of those guys before around here, and I think I am okay with that. ;-)


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 18, 2015)

knswee said:


> Nice shot.
> 
> ken



Thanks, Ken!



HL45 said:


> Nice Crab Spider



Crab spider, eh? I can see the resemblance!



JustJazzie said:


> Nice shot!!! I haven't seen one of those guys before around here, and I think I am okay with that. ;-)



Thanks! I've found that our flower garden has several different types of flowers that bloom at different stages throughout the summer. Each bloom seems to correspond with several new species of insects, so there's something new every few weeks!


----------

